# Anthony Burgess



## JOwen (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm beginning a new series at KERUGMA in Anthony Burgess' two volume work, _Spiritual Refining: The Anatomy of True and False Conversion_. If you like, leave me a comment.
______________________________________

*Anthony Burgess* was born at the height of English Puratinism to a learned schoolmaster in Watford Hartfordshire, England. He received his B.A at St. John's College (Cambridge) and was soon after made Fellow on the basis of his exceptional scholarship. His time at Cambridge was marked by piety, learning, and a mastery of disputation. Dr. Fuller said of Burgess, “Among the learned writers of this college I have omitted many still alive, as Mr. Anthony Burgess, the profitable expounder of the much mistaken nature of the two covenants”.

He was also one of the learned English Divines called to sit at the Westminster Assembly. There, he was highly regarded as a masterful defender of Calvinism in the face of the and Antinomian errors of the time. His “Lawrence- Jury” lectures became the standard work defending the Law and the Covenants.

Yet Anthony Burgess will be best remembered as the godly Pastor of Sutton-Coldfield. There, he laboured faithfully for many years expounding the truths of the unsearchable riches of Gospel by way of warning by the Law and winning through the free offer. Matthew Henry's biographer notes, “That he was more willing to see this place, on his way for the sake of the eminent Mr. Anthony Burgess, who laboured so much among the people there” (Spiritual Refining .v). His death date is unknown.

In our day, Burgess will be remembered no doubt for his masterful work, Spiritual Refining, The Anatomy of True and False Conversion, which will be the subject of the next few months here at _Kerugma_. Much like Matthew Meade's, The almost Christian, Burgess plumbs the depths of the soul of man, even the deep regions of self deception and presumption to arouse the sleepy heart to biblical examination. This work in two volumes is based on several texts, the most notable being 2 Corinthians13:5, “Examine yourselves, whether ye be in the faith; prove your own selves. Know ye not your own selves, how that Jesus Christ is in you, except ye be reprobates?”. Lord willing, _Kerugma_ will provide a summary of each chapter on a regular or rotative basis.


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 14, 2006)

What a great name!BURGESS!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2006)

A portion of that work is available online here.


----------



## JOwen (Dec 14, 2006)

Average Joey said:


> What a great name!BURGESS!



A distant relation?


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 14, 2006)

JOwen said:


> A distant relation?



Not that I know of.Would be pretty cool though.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 14, 2006)

While listening to Joel Beeke lecture on Anthony Burgess's treatment of Assurance in his course on Puritan Theology...He mentioned that he was probably the most neglected person from the Westminster Assembly. 

There is a good bio of him in Beeke's book _Meet the Puritans _recently published.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2006)

crhoades said:


> While listening to Joel Beeke lecture on Anthony Burgess's treatment of Assurance in his course on Puritan Theology...He mentioned that he was probably the most neglected person from the Westminster Assembly.
> 
> There is a good bio of him in Beeke's book _Meet the Puritans _recently published.



Right! I also read his bio in James Reid's _Memoirs of the Westminster Divines_ which has some good quotes from his sermon, _The Magistrate's Commission from Heaven_ (1644), which is one that I would love to read in full.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 14, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Right! I also read his bio in James Reid's _Memoirs of the Westminster Divines_ which has some good quotes from his sermon, _The Magistrate's Commission from Heaven_ (1644), which is one that I would love to read in full.


 
Andrew, check your email...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2006)

crhoades said:


> Andrew, check your email...



You da man, Chris!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2006)

International Outreach on _Spiritual Refining_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2007)

There are several works by Anthony Burgess available for purchase in pdf format at Puritan Books.


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 29, 2007)

Didn't he hold to baptismal regeneration?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> Didn't he hold to baptismal regeneration?



I believe you may be thinking of Cornelius Burgess, author of _Baptismal Regeneration of Elect Infants professed by the Church of England_.


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 29, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I believe you may be thinking of Cornelius Burgess, author of _Baptismal Regeneration of Elect Infants professed by the Church of England_.



My mistake


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2007)

Anthony Burgess, Examine Yourself


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2007)

Anthony Burgess, _The true doctrine of justification_


----------

